

If you're salting and hashing your passwords, you're doing it wrong - rlpb
http://www.justgohome.co.uk/blog/2014/02/salting-hashing-and-key-derivation.html

======
INIT_6
To bad you didn't go in detail about what you were complaining about would
have been a great a article.

